
Ask HN: Do you use server side analytics? - Bitter_Function
Client side analytics is very intrusive IMHO, I&#x27;d even go so far to claim that most times we can get the information we &quot;need&quot; from analyzing the server logs (Matomo supports this as a data source, which is neat).<p>TL;DR you rely on intrusive javascript that tracks way too much, or do you get by with bare-bones request analysis.
======
Something1234
Everyone should be looking at their server logs. You never know what you'll
find.

